# WESTERN WIDE OUT CUSTOM COVER FOR OUTDOOR OR INDOOR STORAGE (LIKE BOAT COVER)



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

I HAD TWO OF THESE MADE BY THE GUY THAT DOES MY BOAT COVERS, the story was that he was going to retire and I really like his work, so i got two of them just in case, I have used him for decades and all his covers are still good 20 years later, I only store one western wide out blade outdoors at my home so I use the cover, keeps the elements off and out of it, it keeps it nicely covered so the neighbors don't cry, and keeps it somewhat hidden, plus it allows air to flow underneath for ventilation, no mold or moisture in the summer humidity, have had mine for two years now, I had two colors made, one grey and one beige, I kept the beige one because of the color of my home, so I am selling the gray one. This cover is heavy duty, and has socks for the plow guide markers, and has a tough elastic band on the bottom, goes on and off in seconds just like the plow !!! It's also re-inforced at critical areas. Selling for $650 paypal shipped to continental usa. The pictures are of my beige one on my plow, the grey one that is for sale is brand new and never used, and to demonstrate the color it is shown in the last picture in this post. thanks.

From my cl ad:
"FITS ALL NEWER FLEET FLEX WESTERN MODEL WIDE-OUT 8-10 FOOT PLOWS WITH RETRACTABLE WINGS ONLY !!! CUSTOM MADE, SEE PICS, MADE OUT OF SPECIAL MATERIAL SO THEY CAN BREATHE, WICK AWAY MOISTURE, VENT, AND SO THAT YOU CAN PROTECT YOUR INVESTMENT, ESPECIALLY IF YOU STORE YOUR PLOW OUTDOORS IN THE ELEMENTS, WATER PROOF MATERIAL, WILL KEEP YOUR PLOW FROM RUSTING AND GIVE YOU MORE MAINTENANCE FREE YEARS OF USE !!! HAS A STRONG BAND ON BOTTOM TO KEEP IT FROM BLOWING AWAY, HAS NICE WEIGHT TO IT, AND IS VERY STRONG, EASY TO TAKE OFF AND PUT ON, JUST AS FAST AND EASY AS YOUR ULTRA MOUNT PLOW, NO ROPES OR TIEING OR SNAPPING ANY SNAPS, BUNGIE LIKE BAND MAKES IT REALLY EASY, WATER SLIDES RIGHT DOWN, AND IT EVEN HAD THE SOCKS FOR THE GUIDES!!

JUST A NO BRAINER, ESPECIALLY IF YOU HAVE SEEN WHAT HAPPENS TO THESE PLOWS AFTER JUST A COUPLE OF YEARS OUT IN THE ELEMENTS, RUST AND PROBLEMS, THEY TAKE MORE OF A WEATHER BEATING WHEN NOT IN USE AND STORED OUTSIDE THEY THEY DO IN USE."


----------



## 2011F250Lariat (Oct 28, 2010)

Anyone interested?


----------



## LABARON61 (Nov 17, 2019)

I am interested in custom cover for a western ultramount


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

LABARON61 said:


> I am interested in custom cover for a western ultramount


I just put a basic plastic tarp over mine in the summer with bungee cords to hold it down; much cheaper. I do it just to keep bird crap and other stuff off it.


----------

